

Ruby, Concurrency, and You - mshe
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2011/ruby-concurrency-and-you/

======
todojunkie
Interesting overview, thanks. It would be nice to have a follow up post with
some examples of running Parallelism is ruby via some of the mentioned Ruby
Implementations.

